# What Surge? Where?!?!?!



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

This has been happening all night:

Surge indicator pops up.
I glance at the map......don't see anything.
I pinch, I zoom, I swipe.....nothing.
The surge indicator glares back at me, taunting me mercilessly....
I have seen surges on the map that will become suddenly invisible at certain magnifications (those freaked me out a few times), but this is something else entirely. I can *always* find even the one little washed out orange hex, but not tonight. I really feel like something is broken. This is usually the night when I make a pretty good chunk of money, but with no surge (& the new pricing "F-you" from Uber) it isn't worth the gas to make $15/hr.

Seriously, this isn't just because I sucked at "Where's Waldo". There is _nothing_ on the map. I can't afford to roll the dice & just trust that Uber will cough up the money, but I also can't afford to sit around & not have cash flow. I guess airport runs on the weekend it is. That really really really blows.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber----->


----------



## pyramidenergy888 (Mar 28, 2017)

I had this problem and I realized the surge was in areas that were like 50 miles away and that's why i didn't see it


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

I've seen this a bunch where I'm at. I think it's a "pre-surge" indicator to try and get people to come online(and kill the surge...?). There's only 2 areas to surge where I'm at, about 8 miles apart, so I can be totally confident there's no actual surge.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

This one made me giggle


----------

